# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - December 2012



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2012)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Dec 2012)

<em>USUAL DISCLAIMER: Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation.</em>
<hr />
_NOTE:  In <a href="http://bit.ly/SORPWP">its quarterly report on civilian casualties</a>, the U.N. says 84% of the most recent civilian casualties have been caused by "anti-Government elements" - the statement below is the Taliban's response.  Enjoy the lies!_​<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/TwCkPW">Statement of Islamic Emirate regarding the recurrent partial report by UN</a>* - <a href="http://bit.ly/YieU5D">Screen capture of full statement at Google Docs</a><b>
</b>
<blockquote>Monday, 17 December 2012 09:45

UNAMA, a branch of the United Nations, in its recent civilian casualties report once again attributed eighty percent (80%) of the caused casualties to the Mujahideen, six percent (6%) to the Kabul administration and chose to remain silent on the rest.

The report writes that in the second half on the current year, civilian casualties increased compared to a downward trend in the first six months. 967 civilians were reported martyred and 1590 civilians wounded.

UNAMA has failed to even indicate towards the civilian casualties caused by bombings, raids and direct fire of the invading forces despite the fact that the mentioned forces oppress, detain and martyr civilians on a daily basis. Similarly, it has enshrouded the atrocities committed by the Kabul regime’s Army, Police and especially Arbakis (ALP/militia) and has only attributed six percent of civilian casualties to them which in reality is far lower than the actual percent.

On the other hand, UNAMA has now for a prolonged period been accusing Mujahideen for the major share of civilian casualties to hide the flaws of the invaders and at the same time, for unknown reasons, it has not positively responded to the reasonable appeals and genuine investigation called to by Islamic Emirate regarding prevention of civilian casualties. The general population is our own nation; our leader had previously taken serious steps in preventing civilian losses and efforts are still being made so none are caused by us; most importantly, we are divinely responsible to answer to the people in this regard. Using the issue of civilian casualties for political and other purposes is what strengthens such activities because its drives our enemies, in order to defame Mujahideen, to commit such acts which on the one hand cause heavy civilian losses and on the other hand, put pressure on Mujahideen through organization like UNAMA to achieve their sinister objectives. This evidence is adequate to prove UNAMA’s incompetence that it has never conferred Mujahideen while assembling its report so we can have an answer to the allegations blindly charged against us, all this while it is exclusively using the opposition as its sole source of information.

The Islamic Emirate has repeatedly made clear that mines placed by Mujahideen are all controlled by remotes and do not detonate by pressure but only hit its intended targets. To validate our claim, it is enough to say that the invaders themselves admit that sixty percent (60%) of their casualties in the past ten years have been caused by IEDs.

Attributing every explosion to Mujahideen is injustice and clear concealment of truth because the enemy has recently revamped efforts to try and defame Mujahideen. They persecute people in Mujahideen attire, place explosives on main roads and are flaming tribal conflicts, clear examples of which are present in the south, west and north of the country. We urge all impartial organizations and independent media outlets to not suffice with the fake reports and statistics provided by the occupying forces and Kabul regime. All events which are not accepted or rejected by the Islamic Emirate should not be attributed to us. From the findings of UNAMA, it seems that the source of its data is the governors and spokesmen of the corrupt and stooge Kabul regime because UNAMA does not only not have workers in the districts but also in the provincial capitals. According to our information, the figures of civilian casualties provided by UNAMA are in reality the sum of reports of Kabul administration which attribute civilian casualties to the Mujahideen on a daily basis.

We want to present examples of documented civilian casualties caused by the invaders and Kabul administration regarding which independent sides should base their judgment and themselves discover how UNAMA has neglected them in its report while keeping in mind that these are a small sample whereas the atrocities committed by them are far greater in number:

On July 11, foreign invaders carried out a raid on Kondlano area of Shahwalikot district (Kandahar) during which they trashed homes in search operations and martyred "five" civilians before leaving.

According to media reports, on July 22, a bomb blew apart an ISAF tank in Sra Shakh area of Nahr Siraj region, Gerishk district (Helmand), after which the invaders called in airstrikes from which &lt;"four" civilians were martyred.

On July 27, foreign invaders raided local homes at night in Qala Khor area of Khas Uruzgan district (Uruzgan)during which they brutally beat up "three" civilians before shooting them dead.

On August 2, Local Police aka Arbakis raided homes of locals in Sero, Matakzo and Sakano areas of Shali Nawa region, Khas Uruzgan district (Uruzgan), during which they martyred "eighteen" civilians and looted homes. Witnesses say that these were the armed men of Commander Shuja’I now known as Local Police who also threw several persons into wells. Witnesses told reported that the ALP burnt down motorbikes of locals and also stole their cash and watches.

On August 6, foreign invaders carried out a night raid on ‘Adl Khel village of Achin district (Nangarhar), searched homes, caused locals property damages and martyred "four" civilians before leaving. Locals say that none of the victim had ties to any group.

On August 7, foreign invaders carried out a night raid on Shesh Aba area of Khashrod district (Nimroz) during which they martyred "four" civilians including a woman and injured 2 children. The district governor confirmed the incident and said that the operation was carried out without them being informed.

On August 10, foreign invaders carried out a raid on Dahzak area of Dehrawod district (Uruzgan) during which they beat up locals, martyred "four" and detained another before leaving the area.

On August 30, 2 artillery shells slammed into a home and its garage in Baraki Barak district center (Logar), leveling both of the buildings and leaving civilians martyred and "ten" others wounded. The security chief of Logar Police department, Raees Khan, confirms the incident and casualties but is unaware of its details. Local residents from the area say that the artillery shells were fired from inside the base of foreign troops while the foreigners have not said anything about the incident.

On August 31, Press TV reported that foreign invaders carried out airstrikes in Ghor province from which "twelve" civilians were martyred.

On September 2, Arabaki militia martyred "eighteen" civilians in Kanam village adjacent Kunduz city, injured a number of others and took away several more as prisoners. Locals later said: “A former ‘Gilam Jum’ and gunman by the name of Qadir is now a Local Police commander and head of several check posts. His men came to the village at night and at daybreak, opened fire on locals who came out of their homes”. The incident took place after the said commander was kill by unknown gunmen and his men were after revenge.

Media reported on September 8 that hireling troops injured "twenty" civilians including women and children in Bala Marghab district’s Maidanzo village (Badghis), some of whom later passed away due to heavy wounds. Locals contacted by media through telephone said that the incident happened when police from a nearby check post indiscriminately shot at civilians after a bomb destroyed a police vehicle.

Media reported on 16 September that foreign forces killed and wounded "twenty" civilians in Nurlam area of Alingar district (Laghman). Reports said that "eight" women were amongst the martyred, adding that local women and children were out collecting wood when they suddenly became targets of enemy helicopters. Like every other time, the invaders simply said that they targeted Mujahideen and no civilians were harmed. However the officials of Laghman province and witnesses said that the victims of this bombing were all innocent poor locals who were out collecting fire wood.

On September 21, foreign invaders carried out a night raid on Gezak village of Shahwalikot district (Kandahar) during which they martyred "six" civilians.

On October 6, an Arbaki stabbed a woman to death in Andu Jan village adjacent Kunduz city. Locals told that media that the mentioned woman was killed for putting up resistance to the gunman’s forced fornication.

On October 12, foreign forces carried out a raid on Zareen village of Shilgar district (Ghazni), trashed homes during searches before martyring "seven" civilians including three children and one woman. The provincial governor’s spokesman, Nabi Jan, confirms the casualties in the incident and says that an investigation team has been sent to collect information, adding that the operation was carried out by the invaders without informing them.

On October 15, American helicopters targeted a tractor of locals in Tangano Godar area of Nawa district (Helmand) as a result, "fifteen" civilians onboard were martyred. Locals say that the victims were moving house when they were targeted.

On October 21, American invaders fired mortars at She Khelo village of Baraki Barak district (Logar) from which "six" children were martyred and "two" others wounded. Their names are as follow: Hakeen S/O Marjan; Umar Jan S/O Abdul Jabbar; Rahmat S/O Nawab; Zahit S/O Shams; Ya-Gul S/O Saleh and Hamayum S/O Ghazi (all residents of She Khelo village). Wounded Abdul Jabbar S/O Mayran and Zafar S/O Hassan (both residents of Nawabad village).

On October 26, foreign forces martyred "three" white bearded elders in Kajaki district’s Zamindawar region (Helmand). Locals say that amongst dead area is an 85 year old Haji Saifuddin from Larkan Nawa’s Mazar village, 90 year old Sa’duddin Aka from Awdaru village and Ghafar Agha from Mazar village.

On November 6, foreign forces carried out a raid on Shah Karez and Landi Karez areas of Zamindawar regioin, Kajaki district (Helmand) during which they martyred "five: innocent civilians.

On November 20, foreign forces raided several areas of Shahwalikot district during which they trashed people’s homes, beat up locals and martyred "five" civilians including elders and teens before arresting another civilian and leaving the area.

The provided number of casualties is only a glimpse of the atrocities carried out by the foreign forces and gunmen of Kabul administration whereas the actual number is several times higher. This report of the UN fails to mention even a single one of these apparent incidents which confirms the doubt of the Afghan nation that the said organization, under the name of impartiality, is employed by the foreign occupation forces and works under their instructions.

*The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan
03/02/1434
27/09/1391         18/12/2012*​</blockquote>


----------

